# Smoked Erain Maters



## meateater (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks to Erain for this post. One thing I love more than smoked meat is maters, smoked maters even

better. I cut these in half and hollowed them out, next fresh cut dill that was soaked in a blush wine. Then I

added some cooked home smoked bacon, some of my rub and some dill havarti cheese. Now some more of

my rub on top and smoked. This was amazing. Thanks Erain.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 6, 2010)

They do look good, I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh wow, meateater, those look awesome! I love tomatoes and that has got to be some mighty fine eatin'!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW... Great looking Maters...


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 7, 2010)

Great looking maters dude

Awesome


----------



## erain (Sep 8, 2010)

now thats what i call kicking it up a notch doode!!! tis why i post here... if someone likes the idea many times it can be improved on. those look great and glad you liked and better yet glad you shared!!!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 8, 2010)

those look awesome...............also one of my favorite chz.


----------



## brdprey (Sep 8, 2010)

ah maannn my wife is a huge mater fan. s.o.b she told me the next item on the block are those.

i swore no veggies go on the smoker. way to ruine my smoker........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  jk, i hope she is happy

and if shes happy.......woooo hoooo im going to get to watch football in peace


----------



## walle (Sep 8, 2010)

ME,

I am NOT a fresh mater fan.... however, every year I eat one whole mater in hopes of changing my taste buds.  YOU my creative lil' friend have just helped me figure out how I'm going to eat this year's fresh mater!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2010)

Those look Awesome Meateater!  (sorry about that--sometimes my finger doesn't listen to my brain)

Got any time & temp & such details?

Pretty Please????

Gotta get a smiley with his hands folded---begging.

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes in deed you kicked it up a notch and really made them look like they taste wonderful. I really have to try them soon.


----------



## carson627 (Sep 8, 2010)

Meateater,

Those look awesome.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## meateater (Sep 8, 2010)

erain said:


> now thats what i call kicking it up a notch doode!!! tis why i post here... if someone likes the idea many times it can be improved on. those look great and glad you liked and better yet glad you shared!!!


Now I wouldn't call it improved, just different fillings. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## meateater (Sep 8, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Those look Awesome Meateater!  (sorry about that--sometimes my finger doesn't listen to my brain)
> 
> Got any time & temp & such details?
> 
> ...


I just smoked them at 300* on my char griller till the cheese looked purty. Next time I'll smoke them on the drum in my cupcake pan.


----------

